# I need a suggestion..



## tygrelilly (Oct 22, 2010)

My husband went for his gig at a different state on tuesaday..while on his way.. he lost his phone.. he got into facebook to tell me he got there safe but lost his phone.. and that was it. Till today he has not called.. it's been 5 days since... i sent him a facebook message again asking him to call.. but his response was.."how to call you? i dowan to intrude on others plus john dont have a house phone.....i need a phone when i get back though..." that was it.... i mean there's public phone.. i'm very very angry.... when he get back i want him to pay for this... i know it sounds bad.. but just me getting back at him.. give him a taste of his own medicine... any suggestion... pls...


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

First, I would tell him, "Baloney! You can find a phone and let me know that you are safe."
Where is he sleeping? On the street? All hotels have a phone in the room, almost everyone has a house phone or cell phone. Asking to borrow a phone is not an intrusion on someone's privacy.

Another thing you could do is join him. If he's doing something wrong, that would surely put a twist in his knickers.


----------



## heavenleigh (Sep 13, 2010)

I think that is crazy him saying he doesn't want to intrude on anyone. Most people don't mind letting someone use their cell phone. I know I don't. Most people have unlimited calling anyways. Hate to say it, but it sounds like something is up and that is just ignorant for him not to call you somehow. Hope you do get back at him somehow...revenge is not always the best answer, but it sure makes you feel better!


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

The only part of that that sounds plausible to me is that his friend doesn't have a house phone.. We have a cell phone plan that gives us the ability to talk on our phones all we want, so we don't bother with a house phone, it's an added expense that we would rarely use anyway.

But, in the event that we lost or otherwise had no access to our phone, we would borrow one from someone (offering, of course, to pay for the call if they don't have an unlimited plan), or use a payphone or something. There is no excuse for not getting in touch with you somehow. Even if not by phone, he got on Facebook once to talk to you, he could do it again. 

At the same time, making him pay for this is not going to solve your problem. What will solve your problem is, once the two of you are able to talk again, for you to talk about this and what to do in the event this happens again in the future. Perhaps a little extra cash for a prepaid phone from walmart or something so he can call you if he loses his phone, or an agreement of what kind of contact you expect when he is out of town/state (daily, every other day, phone calls, texts, whatever). 

Blaming, punishing, ignoring, etc....all these things only make a relatively minor problem in a huge problem. Communciation, discussion, agreement, and compromise make for a much better relationship.


----------

